# Teething & soft stool w/ blood?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally, as long as everything else is normal then i would not worry. It could very well be the teething. The blood is from the straining, and as long as it says red then it is ok. That means it is coming from the lower bowel as opposed to upper in teh GI track (which would look like black tar). 
If he starts to have more diarrhea or anything else is off then i would have him seen. Didnt he have giardia as a puppy? That is a nasty bug to get rid of!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

as BPP said- if the blood is red it's from the end just s it's coming out- so could be just from the straining. . . i would not worry about it as long as everything else is OK. 

I wouldn't stress- but keep an eye on his behavoir and maybe even check his temp a few times


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yes, he had Giardia when he first came home. Hopefully it's not it again. I took his temp this morning and it's normal. I'll keep an eye on his behavior and maybe I will bring in a stool sample (if it's not improving) when we go to the vet's for his rabies shot later this week.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i had the same issues with mochi when she was teething. it lasted a number of weeks before her stool returned to normal, but the blood in stool only happened two or three times if i recall correctly. if nickel is acting normally and eating normally i wouldn't really worry.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

u can't believe how relieved i am after reading your post, mochi's mom  thanks for letting me know that the loose stool might go on for a couple of weeks. now i know what to expect.


----------

